# Denon AVR 1312



## soup3184 (Nov 7, 2010)

My son finally pestered me enough, so I finally gave in and bought my first surround sound receiver. I have 4 two channel systems, so this is a little new to me. I bought this unit for 224 bucks and it has every thing I need, 75 watts per channel, 5 separate discrete amplifier stages and upgrade to 7.1 with a separate amp (I have plenty of those). It's only a 13 X 13 room so I think it's powerful enough. I pick it up on Friday and I'm kind of excited. Does anybody know anything about these units? I have Polk front speakers and a Velodyne 12 inch sub and my son is loaning me a Denon center channel and two Denon satellites and I plan to upgrade soon. Any ideas on what speakers would be a good match? Thanks!


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

Also comes in with a 2 year warranty. Also iphone and ipod connectivity which is awesome.I have had a look at this on the denon website and it has enough power for your room size. I personally would take out 1 year extra warranty if you are not planning of upgrading soon.(thats just my opinion). In this price range try looking at a 5.1 yamaha speaker package they do make good audio equipment and have gone away from video products and concentrated on audio which they are very good at. Remember there is always going to be something better out there so if you are looking at speakers that are really good you have to spend the money.In this price range according to your denon, Yamaha should have something for you. Depends on what you are looking at spending. The internet is a good homework and investigation tool. good luck:spend:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Denon makes a solid AVR. I believe the 1312 might actually be Manufactured by Sherwood Newcastle as they produce many of the Entry Level AVR's for many Brands. Mind you this is not a bad thing as S/N is a very good Company and it was Designed by Denon.

As for power, if you have multiple Power Amplifiers sitting around, you really might want to have an AVR with full Preamp Outputs as separate Power Amplifiers almost universally have a great deal more power. Much will depend on the Speakers being used, size of the Room, and preferred Listening Levels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## soup3184 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I went to pick up the receiver and the box was crushed. I had them open it and the receiver was destroyed. The manager was nice and upgraded me to an in stock AVR 1612 at no extra cost. Can't wait til the week end to set everything up.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

soup3184 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I went to pick up the receiver and the box was crushed. I had them open it and the receiver was destroyed. The manager was nice and upgraded me to an in stock AVR 1612 at no extra cost. Can't wait til the week end to set everything up.


Hello,
Never underestimate the damage that UPS and FedEx can do. When my TX-NR3008 arrived in July, I looked like they attempted to put it in a Shredder. Thankfully, the AVR is unbelievably well Packaged and the only thing internally that showed any damage was a slight crease in the Audyssey Microphone Box on the side near the outside of the Box. Thankfully, Onkyo places Bubble Wrap in the area where the Box was damaged.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

When I opened my 3007, the packaging was all in great condition but the receiver was wrecked inside, even though Onkyo does an incredible job of protecting their equipment. Turned out that the store had dropped their demo, repackaged it and sold it to me as new. After a chat with my lawyer, I convinced the store to upgrade me to a 3008 at no cost to me.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

phreak said:


> When I opened my 3007, the packaging was all in great condition but the receiver was wrecked inside, even though Onkyo does an incredible job of protecting their equipment. Turned out that the store had dropped their demo, repackaged it and sold it to me as new. After a chat with my lawyer, I convinced the store to upgrade me to a 3008 at no cost to me.


Shayyyyyyyyyde. Wow. You hear those horror stories, but often they seem abstract. I too went from a 3007 to a 3008. Albeit under far less deceitful circumstances. The upgrade to XT32/SubEQ HT really makes it a nice upgrade. In my reckoning far more than say going from the 3008 to the 3009.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

